# Rims



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

hey whats up all.........i have a 2003 Nissan SE-R and i want to get some new rims, i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. i am also looking to get some bolt ons for more power but i dont want to mess up the warranty. i figured this would be the place to get some straight forward answers since the dealer is being retarded about it. :banana:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

um...well for wheels it REALLY depends on what you're looking for:
light
cheap
strong

pick 2 and then we can give suggestions


for mods most people start with an intake, from there you can branch off to a header, exhaust, pulley, flywheel, etc. Every mod WILL void a PART of your warranty, there's no way around it. The catch is that in order for it to void your warranty, the mod has to be the CAUSE of the problem. 
Eg1: You get an intake and your trunk release breaks, it will be covered under warranty.
Eg2: You get an intake and the MAF blows, it won't be covered under warranty.

Your mod list all really depends on how much you are willing to spend, give us some info.


----------



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

unfortunetly thats what i expected. hopefully if its properly installed they wont cause problems. with the rims i am looking for mostly light rims, cheap and strong could just be bonuses.... i am trying to make it quicker so i dont want 3 ton rims on it. :banana:


----------



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

and i have alot of money to spend but i dont want to waste it, so i basically i only want mods that are going to actually do something for a relatively good price :banana:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well it sounds like you should really check out some centerline wheels. They're forged so they're strong, and they're also one of the lightest available for a pretty good price. If I had the money I would get the RPM's or the Impulse


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

velox pro-gear forged wheels are even lighter, but may be more expensive, than the centerlines. 17in pg-rev10's run $480 each msrp, but weigh 11.5 pounds. centerline rpm's are 13.5 lbs. velox says the pro-gear series are rated for 620kg to 690kg, and are made under 10,000 tons of pressure, pretty strong wheels dat. some of them come in 18's too for an additional $100. color selection is a bit lacking (mostly silver or gunmetal only). a bonus is, they come in our bolt patterns and offset looks compatible. http://www.veloxperformance.com/

if i had the money, though, i'd go ray's volk racing te-37s. they look saweeeet in bronze, come in our pcd's and 40mm offset, are a bit heavier (15.5 lbs for 17in) and wider (7.5in), and retail for about $560-580 each. even the 18's will fit, 4x114.3 at offset 40, 7.5in wide, for $650 or so. can you say six spokes? butidigress...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

velox and volks are nice, but you're right, those are both much more expensive than the centerlines. Both the RPM and Impulse are around 300/rim for 17" vs 480/rim for the velox and 560/rim for the volks


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

OT but...i saw a set of white volk te-37's today, blue stickers and all...on a purple integra. it wasn't too riced out, but it was dropped, with a big wing. as i passed him, i coulda swore i heard little voices going 'help meee...take me with you...help meee'  [/OT]


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Also try SSR Competitions, or ADR's.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i like the Tenzo-R clones of the GT-Cs from Rays...and Enkei also makes something that lokks like that...


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

YES_SER03 said:


> *hey whats up all.........i have a 2003 Nissan SE-R and i want to get some new rims, i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. i am also looking to get some bolt ons for more power but i dont want to mess up the warranty. i figured this would be the place to get some straight forward answers since the dealer is being retarded about it. :banana: *


Keep the OEM rims. If you like the look of them, then keep them. Rims aren't going to make a whole helluva lot of difference in performance. They may make some difference in handling if you put on 18" and even shorter rubber, but you are in for a rough ride. Weight is very insignificant when it comes to rims for off the line and down it.


----------



## YES_SER03 (May 28, 2003)

yeah i decided to keep the oem rims for now. i would rather put money into performance mods. i am ordering an exhaust and a cai in a couple days and then headers soon after. thanx for all the help though guys i plan on using it after those 3 mods


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

YES_SER03 said:


> *yeah i decided to keep the oem rims for now. i would rather put money into performance mods. i am ordering an exhaust and a cai in a couple days and then headers soon after. thanx for all the help though guys i plan on using it after those 3 mods *


im going the same route


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Rims*



germex said:


> *Keep the OEM rims. If you like the look of them, then keep them. Rims aren't going to make a whole helluva lot of difference in performance. They may make some difference in handling if you put on 18" and even shorter rubber, but you are in for a rough ride. Weight is very insignificant when it comes to rims for off the line and down it. *


actually if you were to replace the 24lb stockers with some 13lb or so 17" it could make just as much difference as a cai, plus they would be stronger and you could sell the stock ones for atleast 5-600 for the set...just something to think about


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

True but I would advise keeping the stockies for winter wheels or in case you bent a wheel or had a blow out etc.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Rims*



sr20dem0n said:


> *actually if you were to replace the 24lb stockers with some 13lb or so 17" it could make just as much difference as a cai, plus they would be stronger and you could sell the stock ones for atleast 5-600 for the set...just something to think about *


My appologies. I have one of the rims in my basement that got replaced when I had an unfortunate parking brake incident. I didn't realize they weighed that much. I didn't remember it being that heavy when I carried it in. But you are right on the money. Peace.


----------

